# Fidge desperately needs a home - gorgeous ginger & white boy



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Fidget is a wonderful boy who I am currently looking after since his owner's moved into rented accommodation and could not take him with them. 
He is neutered, vaccinated, wormed and de-flead. His owners first adopted him from the RSPCA when he was just a year old, little Fidget has been through the wars in his time and is slightly brain damaged from a road accident when he was younger. He is also partially blind and has a slight limp on his back leg.

His character is lovely, and he has never deliberately scratched or bit anyone with malice, though he can be a bit clumsy (unsurprisingly), and his games of "patty-paws" can get a little exuberant. Fidget uses a litter tray like any other cat and does spend most of his time asleep or day dreaming!

I would be happy to transport Fidget to his new home and answer any questions you may have. 

Please - genuine enquiries only. 

(lots of photos available...I'm just unable to upload onto here at the moment)


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

Can you please post photos of this chap, I would be able to care for him as I work from home.
How old is he & would he get on with other cat's?.


----------



## *Camelia* (May 12, 2011)

Wish I was in a position to help, can't wait to get our move out the way & can then get sorted with a cat.
Lots of deserving kittens & cats about, I've been contacting breeders but when I see guys like this I know i could give them the love they deserve.


----------

